# Stunning Blue Fawn Girl Desperately Needs Home - Can Transport!



## Sierraraptor (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all,

My foster dog, Penelope, desperately needs a forever home. I thought I was agreeing to foster for a couple of weeks; that was a year and a half ago. She really can't stay in my house any longer - I have three cats, and she is cat-aggressive. All of our lives are one big pile of stress: Penelope is stressed (and bouncing off the walls) because she has to stay in a crate most of the time - some days up to 23 hours, my cats are stressed because there is a pit bull in the house who wants to eat them, my dog is stressed because Penelope's constant struggle to eat the kitties keeps her on-edge 24/7, even though my dog loves the cats (and I don't trust her to be out with the cats when Penelope's around), and I am stressedstressedstressed because I feel like I'm being both a terrible pet owner AND a terrible foster mom - I work 60 hours a week and just don't have the time and energy to have two adult female pit bulls in the house anymore.

Penelope's been listed on multiple rescue sites across the country for over a year now, and I can't possibly imagine why she hasn't gotten any applicants. She is the _perfect[i/] dog for a cat-free home - completed an 8-week-long obedience course, super duper extra sweet (she will do absolutely anything to please you), gets along perfectly with other dogs of all sizes, and she is absolutely stunning - the perfect catch!

Spayed, up to date on all vaccinations, heartworm negative, microchipped, etc. - completely read to go! She's around 2-3 years old.

Won't you please, please consider adding Penelope to your family? I promise you will not be disappointed!

Transport is available anywhere in the US - I am moving in the Spring and absolutely can not take Penelope with me. The rescue group I am fostering for is completely full and out of foster homes, so if she doesn't find a home before I move, her future is grim. 

Please do not hesitate to contact me with any questions.

More pictures available here: Penelope Pictures

Thank you so much,
Sierra

















_


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She's so gorgeous... I hope she finds her forever home!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

<= I just adopted a stray in July. Was going to foster but fell in love with her. Anyway 

Penelope is gorgeous and not sure if I missed it but where is she located? Hope she finds her forever home because she sounds like a great dog/pet. I would but my new gal is DA and something I hope to work on and resolve.


----------



## Georgio_84 (Oct 21, 2010)

If only i lived in U.S... sweet girl.
im in canada. http://www.gopitbull.com/images/smilies/hammer.gif
Good luck on finding a new home for her.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

she's cute! i wish i had the extra time, $$ and space for another. hopefully she finds a new home before it's too late. i will make a post on facebook about her and see if anyone is interested.


----------



## freddie07 (Jul 1, 2010)

She is beautiful. I wish you lived closer to me so I could see her in person.


----------



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

whereis she located ????


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

She is gorgeous I hope she finds a forever home soon, for both of your sakes


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

Not sure if the OP of this thread is still around...
Is Penelope still available?
Where are you located?
I would be interested in taking her...


----------

